# excessive tire noise. atleast I hope



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

I know these cars soak up alot of road noise, but i have a fairly loud deep 'wah-wah' sound from 30-40mph. I can feel it in the gas pedal just a little bit. Im almost 100% sure its just my tires (crappy tires at that, and light aftermarket wheels that magnify any noise 5 fold)


I just hope its not a trans axle prob or a wheel bearing. I have done burn outs before, but i never got too crazy with it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like a tire issue. Try swapping front wheels to rear and re-road test to see if it changes the noise/feel.


----------

